# Imr 18490 / 18500 Button Top



## shabbar (2/7/14)

who has stock of these batteries ?


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

The Reo Mini works perfectly fine on the 18500 flat tops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (2/7/14)

18350s won't work in the mini will it ?


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

shabbar said:


> 18350s won't work in the mini will it ?


For sure not.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (2/7/14)

On the efest 18500 15a , is it still safe to vape at .7 ohm builds ? Coz I can't find any higher in amp ratings


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

shabbar said:


> On the efest 18500 15a , is it still safe to vape at .7 ohm builds ? Coz I can't find any higher in amp ratings


Yip, should be fine.


----------



## shabbar (2/7/14)

Awesome , will order some


----------

